# Thursday Night Drinks. 9th of December. Ritz Carlton Jumeirah Beach Residence



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all!

After skipping the Thursday Night Drinks last week because of National Day, we're organizing another one this week! Start your weekend with a drink in a comfortable environment and come and hang out with the expat crowd! 

We'll be meeting 9 p.m. onwards this Thursday the 9th in the poolside/seaside Amaseena restaurant and bar of the Ritz Carlton hotel on Jumeira Beach Residence walk. There is a regular crowd who come to the event, but of course as always we invite Dubai newcomers and/or seasoned expats as well! We always end up having a very diverse group, so there's no reason for you not to join us! 

If you are joining, do send me a private message however, so that I can let you know phone numbers and details, just in case we're hard to find (which starts to become rare....). Otherwise ask the staff for Marcel. 

See all you guys on Thursday!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow greeeeat location! 
I wonder if I count as a "seasoned" expat or a regular, or both?

I'll be there .... of course!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

Me too so how to connect with you ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Excellent choice of venue! 

I hope to be able to pass by but as usual have been avoiding Thursday Night gatherings because the banana cake isn't ready yet!


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh I'm travelling out on Thursday. Will be back on Saturday. I guess my flight I at about 0335 hours. So I will try to drop by. Will confirm shortly. ;-)


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ill have to come up with another goofy thing for us to laugh about, as the pedicures thing has lost its charm.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

How about doggie pedicures


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Its a tad far for me ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Its a tad far for me ...


Goodness Ari, we wouldn't want you to go over your daily quota of walking just 77 steps!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

77 steps eh? well you could always crawl the rest of the way


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Shhhhh!!!! That's our little secret Pammy ... Why are you pulling a Wikileaks on me??! LOL

And for the record, that's farther than Dubai Mall -> Emaar Square


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

:focus:


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Back to topic indeed: based on all your reactions so far, I assume I will all see you on Thursday then!


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

I will definitely try.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

see ya there eace:


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

*I'm in I think*



MarcelDH said:


> Hello all!
> 
> After skipping the Thursday Night Drinks last week because of National Day, we're organizing another one this week! Start your weekend with a drink in a comfortable environment and come and hang out with the expat crowd!
> 
> ...



This will be a first for me so be gentle with as I'll be coming alone as my hubby is currently in frozen Norway - never been to this place before being a newbie but it's just round the corner - look out for me I'll be the one with "Newbie" drawn across my forehead


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Debc_berg said:


> This will be a first for me so be gentle with as I'll be coming alone as my hubby is currently in frozen Norway - never been to this place before being a newbie but it's just round the corner - look out for me I'll be the one with "Newbie" drawn across my forehead


Oh youre in for quite the treat... I hope you realize drinks are on the newest member of the group every Thursday! Just kidding, will be a pleasure meeting new people once again, trust me, the group is very sociable and outgoing. I think youll have a wonderful time getting to know all of us.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you have to say "just kidding" dude, we coulda had free drinks


----------



## Tony123 (Jun 22, 2010)

We will try to make it, just remind us on Thursday! 
[

QUOTE=MarcelDH;416812]Hello all!

After skipping the Thursday Night Drinks last week because of National Day, we're organizing another one this week! Start your weekend with a drink in a comfortable environment and come and hang out with the expat crowd! 

We'll be meeting 9 p.m. onwards this Thursday the 9th in the poolside/seaside Amaseena restaurant and bar of the Ritz Carlton hotel on Jumeira Beach Residence walk. There is a regular crowd who come to the event, but of course as always we invite Dubai newcomers and/or seasoned expats as well! We always end up having a very diverse group, so there's no reason for you not to join us! 

If you are joining, do send me a private message however, so that I can let you know phone numbers and details, just in case we're hard to find (which starts to become rare....). Otherwise ask the staff for Marcel. 

See all you guys on Thursday![/QUOTE]


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Tony123 said:


> We will try to make it, just remind us on Thursday!


Tony, thats tomorrow man. Will you really forget? :O 
Text me if you and your wife are having trouble locating us.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL just because you want tomorrow to be Thursday doesn't mean everyone's going to go along with it


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Tony, thats tomorrow man. Will you really forget? :O
> Text me if you and your wife are having trouble locating us.


Giggling my ass of you so want tomorrow to be Thursday don't you :clap2:


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Excellent choice of venue!
> 
> I hope to be able to pass by but as usual have been avoiding Thursday Night gatherings because the banana cake isn't ready yet!


If that is your only excuse then you dont have one anymore.  I am on a very strict diet at the moment and banana cake really isnt contemplated.... 
Not til New Year's Eve anyhow... 

:focus:does that mean you are now coming?????


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Goodness Ari, we wouldn't want you to go over your daily quota of walking just 77 steps!


IS his quota that HIGH!????


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Why are y'all ganging up on me?


----------



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

Debc_berg said:


> - never been to this place before being a newbie but it's just round the corner - look out for me I'll be the one with "Newbie" drawn across my forehead


I was contemplating joining also and as a newbie wasn't sure...you give me immense confidence. so will hopefully see you there. will confirm shortly


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey it will be my first Thursday outing with the forum members too, most of whom I haven't met yet but I like meeting new people


----------



## Dubvik (Sep 23, 2010)

Since you are meeting up at 9pm, I might be able to make it without being too late.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Alright...that's starting to look like a good group again!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Should be in


----------



## glezhia (Dec 8, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Why are y'all ganging up on me?


Because your a star in here.. "wink"


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

This should be fun - our first too. My wife and I are in unless something crazy comes up.

OP - you have PM.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i'll try to make it.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I'm out on this one, got a works party in Qatarlane:


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

got back 2 days ago from the states will be nice to catch up with you guys so see you there


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone want to split a cab / taxi from Gardens / Discover Gardens area? We dont have to split one on the way back as everyone leaves at different times, but I know a few of us are in this area... Dina? Cami? Txt me or PM me or whatever.

Moe, looking forward to finally meeting ya buddy! Looks like a big group tomorrow night.  

As always, thanks to the people putting it together.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ditto! Should be fun


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Anyone want to split a cab / taxi from Gardens / Discover Gardens area? We dont have to split one on the way back as everyone leaves at different times, but I know a few of us are in this area... Dina? Cami? Txt me or PM me or whatever.
> 
> Moe, looking forward to finally meeting ya buddy! Looks like a big group tomorrow night.
> 
> As always, thanks to the people putting it together.


i would have no problem with this, but if you estimate how much you pay for the taxi to get from jlt to jbr, you'll see it's cheaper to get there directly than ask the taxi driver to pass by different locations in the discovery gardens or the gardens.

alternatively, to get a taxi from tha gardens to get to jlt, given the 'logical' winding of roads and roundabouts, and then to jbr would be more expensive than being driven directly to jbr. you actually pay a little more, but you have two more mates with you in the car


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry, but I am out this week! Sounds like there is quite a crowd gathering too 
I have spend the last few days trying to ward off a potentially life-threatening illness. It's called man flu (Dubai variant). Nasty stuff. Now where's that paracetamol...?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

bluester said:


> Sorry, but I am out this week! Sounds like there is quite a crowd gathering too
> I have spend the last few days trying to ward off a potentially life-threatening illness. It's called man flu (Dubai variant). Nasty stuff. Now where's that paracetamol...?


So you have the sniffles........hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

bluester said:


> Sorry, but I am out this week! Sounds like there is quite a crowd gathering too
> I have spend the last few days trying to ward off a potentially life-threatening illness. It's called man flu (Dubai variant). Nasty stuff. Now where's that paracetamol...?


Flus i get in this place tend to be really nasty too, been sick until a few days ago and i could barely get out of the bed the whole week.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

jander13 said:


> Flus i get in this place tend to be really nasty too, been sick until a few days ago and i could barely get out of the bed the whole week.


You're such a baby


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pobrecito ...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Dizzy coming ?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> You're such a baby



only during the week


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> Dizzy coming ?


yeaaaah dizzy are you going?!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Can't do, sorry, but you guys have a good one


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

bluester said:


> Sorry, but I am out this week! Sounds like there is quite a crowd gathering too
> I have spend the last few days trying to ward off a potentially life-threatening illness. It's called man flu (Dubai variant). Nasty stuff. Now where's that paracetamol...?


man-flu? is it more dangerous than the mad cow disease or chicken flu? 

from what i heard on channel 4, man-flu is described as a medical condition the man in the house doing sweet *** and whining all the time while the lady in the house is supposed to cook chicken soups and grills, work over-time to pamper the man, and run to the shops every day for a fresh supply of psp or xbos games.

is this what you have, bluester? (smiling sweetly here.. )


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

cami said:


> man-flu? is it more dangerous than the mad cow disease or chicken flu?
> 
> from what i heard on channel 4, man-flu is described as a medical condition the man in the house doing sweet *** and whining all the time while the lady in the house is supposed to cook chicken soups and grills, work over-time to pamper the man, and run to the shops every day for a fresh supply of psp or xbos games.
> 
> is this what you have, bluester? (smiling sweetly here.. )


All symptoms as described... did it also state what the cure was? Except a non-complaning subservient female to complete said tasks? :clap2:


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

O.k. guys, seems we're going to get a good group tonight! Who else is in?


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Stuck in Saudi this weekend. I really want to get up with you guys sometime, especially the venues I can walk to!


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

How late do you guys usually stay out? I have football practice until 10 so probably wouldn't be able to show up until later on but i live close. Always up for cervezas.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> How late do you guys usually stay out? I have football practice until 10 so probably wouldn't be able to show up until later on but i live close. Always up for cervezas.


Normally at least until midnight, but very often much later


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm in... tonight at 10 pm


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> How late do you guys usually stay out? I have football practice until 10 so probably wouldn't be able to show up until later on but i live close. Always up for cervezas.


Theres usually a sub-group that sticks around later and ends up going to a club or late-night bar. Look forward to meeting ya Matt, even if you are a Cowboys fan! 



bluester said:


> Sorry, but I am out this week! Sounds like there is quite a crowd gathering too
> I have spend the last few days trying to ward off a potentially life-threatening illness. It's called man flu (Dubai variant). Nasty stuff. Now where's that paracetamol...?


Sorry to hear that man. Hope you feel better. We will catch ya at the next gathering!


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> How late do you guys usually stay out? I have football practice until 10 so probably wouldn't be able to show up until later on but i live close. Always up for cervezas.


Me I live right across the road so make sure you turn up looks like it will be fun :clap2:


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

I wanted to join in as this would have been my first. Can't make it happen this time as I'm waiting for my flight at 2300 hours. Returning on Sat afternoon. So I'll make sure I'll come for the next one.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks guys! That was another good one! Excellent pick of location by Yoga Girl...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the organizing this - it was great to put faces to the user names.

Cheers and see you guys again soon.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Thanks guys! That was another good one! Excellent pick of location by Yoga Girl...


Thanks for coordinating the evening. Great turnout and one of the best evenings yet!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Had a really great time, really nice meeting you all, a great end to a great day!

I think we should have kidnapped that horrendous band and left them on a boat in the Ocean to sing all they want, but that would just be torturing the poor sea creatures


----------



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Thanks for coordinating the evening. Great turnout and one of the best evenings yet!


was a really nice evening...thanks for putting it together. Look forward to seeing everyone again


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

great evening indeed i hope the new folks enjoyed it and show up regularly


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

Had a great time , see ya all next time


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Welcome back Hello Kitty ...


----------

